# System 32 Folder at Startup?



## Arch2k (Apr 18, 2006)

When I log on to my computer at home, the "System 32" folder automatically comes up. Is there any way to stop this from happening?



P.S. My folder:

C: Documents and SettingsJeffStart MenuProgramsStartup

is empty.


----------



## fivepointcalvinist (Apr 18, 2006)

did you run a trojan scan on it?


----------



## Arch2k (Apr 18, 2006)

I believe that I have ran Ad-Aware since the problem presented itself. Running Ad-Aware and Spy-Bot now just to make sure.


----------



## Arch2k (Apr 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fivepointcalvinist_
> did you run a trojan scan on it?



Ran it...didn't work. Any other suggestions?


----------



## sastark (Apr 18, 2006)

Someone more knowledge than myself may have to correct this, but I don't believe Adaware and Spybot will catch trojans. You'll need an anti-virus program such as McAfee or Norton to clean out a trojan. Of course, I can't guarentee this is what's going on with your machine.


----------



## fivepointcalvinist (Apr 18, 2006)

if you think its a trojan run A squared. also update your virus defs and run a scan. if neither of those work let me know...

a-squared


----------



## fivepointcalvinist (Apr 18, 2006)

forgot to mention, ad aware and spy bot are not trojan scanners...


----------



## Scott Bushey (Apr 18, 2006)

Do you have win xp? Run system restore.


----------



## Arch2k (Apr 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fivepointcalvinist_
> if you think its a trojan run A squared. also update your virus defs and run a scan. if neither of those work let me know...
> 
> a-squared



I ran this, but no luck. But thanks for the link (and advice)!


----------



## Arch2k (Apr 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> Do you have win xp? Run system restore.



It worked! That pesky folder doesn't pop up every time I log in now. I'll remember system restore for the next time.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Apr 18, 2006)

Yo!


----------



## fivepointcalvinist (Apr 18, 2006)




----------

